# Game #20: @ Grizzlies 12/4 (Result: L, 98 - 82)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (14 - 5)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* @ *









*Memphis Grizzlies (7 - 12)*




















































*Mike Conley | O.J. Mayo | Rudy Gay | Zach Randolph | Marc Gasol*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #20: @ Grizzles 12/2*

*Grizzlies - Mavericks Preview*


> In one of the most impressive shooting performances in recent NBA history, the Dallas Mavericks rolled over the worst team in the league in their last game. The Southwest Division-leading Mavericks look to keep that momentum going Friday night when they face a Memphis Grizzlies team that is happy to be home following a grueling road trip. With a chance to hand New Jersey its NBA-record 18th straight loss to open the season, Dallas (14-5) shot 81 percent from the field in the first half and went on to a 117-101 victory Wednesday...


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10468528/Mavericks-Grizzlies-Preview​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #20: @ Grizzlies 12/4*

I can't believe we lost this ****.... damn...


----------

